# Anyone remember this?



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Back in the late 60"s.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh yeah! Brings back great memories! Always looked way cool in the ad - I'm sure it never looked close. That kind of money was way out of my league back then - tough enough to get a buck to buy an Aurora monster!
Steve


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

scooke123 said:


> Oh yeah! Brings back great memories! Always looked way cool in the ad - I'm sure it never looked close. That kind of money was way out of my league back then - tough enough to get a buck to buy an Aurora monster!
> Steve


My mother bought me one and was so mad when she saw it that she sent it back. All it was was cardboard that stood up when opened.


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

Pic!

http://boingboing.net/2007/06/14/photo-of-comic-book.html


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Rainfollower said:


> Pic!
> 
> http://boingboing.net/2007/06/14/photo-of-comic-book.html


I remember seeing that pic on another forum. Do you belong to a rc sub forum?


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

I actually had one of those! I think I was around 7 or 8 at the time. It didn't last long, a few weeks at best before the cardboard wore out.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I ordered the sub but they sent me the tank by mistake. I didn't care, I built it up and played in it anyway. It was basically a tank shaped cardboard box with a box-shaped turret and a square gun barrel. It "actually moved" because there was a hole in the bottom to Flintstone it.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Even as a kid I had a thing for submarines. So much in fact, that years later I actually served on one in the U.S. Navy. I remember seeing this ad and begging Mom on bended knees to buy this for me. But she said she wasn't about to waste hard earned money.
I always wondered what you would actually get for the price. And now, many years later, the mystery is solved. Thanks for posting this !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I'm still ticked off about those X-Ray Specs!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Zorro said:


> I'm still ticked off about those X-Ray Specs!


I remember seeing those advertised in the True Detective mags my Grandmother read religiously.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

And those ads where you could earn/win something like a go cart or dirt bike by selling 42,000 boxes of seeds or greeting cards... If you sold 10,000 boxes of seeds you could win a Cox gas powered airplane.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I remember a coloring contest in the Sunday paper when I was somewhere around 4 or 6. The prize was a backyard jungle Jim and swing set! I colored in the picture and Mom mailed it in for me. The next morning at 7AM I ran downstairs expecting the jungle Jim to be all set up in the living room. And the next morning. Mom and Dad explained that it took a while for the letter to get there. So I skipped a day before I ran down at 7AM again expecting my prize to be all set up. I probably did that for at least a week before they told me "I guess you didn't win." Then they had to explain to me how it was possible that I didn't win while I bawled.

My first harsh dose of reality! :lol:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Rainfollower said:


> Pic!
> 
> http://boingboing.net/2007/06/14/photo-of-comic-book.html


Still looks like fun!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

My best friend and I carved up a refrigerator box and named it the Albatross. Flew all over the neighborhood. Ah, simpler times.


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

We had a cardboard tank with my red wagon underneath for "tracks".


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

btbrush said:


> My best friend and I carved up a refrigerator box and named it the Albatross. Flew all over the neighborhood. Ah, simpler times.


I had a tree in our back yard that was a pirate ship's mast and crow's nest. It was totally believable!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Zorro said:


> I'm still ticked off about those X-Ray Specs!


Those have been replaced by this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jAsjBuRyVzk


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Antimatter said:


> Back in the late 60"s.


Constantly.

My logical mind knew it was $7 worth of sadness and disappointment but the gung-ho part desired that sub very very much.

You know, with all the 'retro toy' stuff that goes on in the world, and people posting pics of all manner of things, I don't think I've ever seen ANYTHING on that sub. Not one picture of a kid sitting in it. Not one blog recounting the intense desire, the painful waiting and the surprising yet inevitable cruel betrayal of dreams the actual item brought. 

and maybe I'm being too cold! Maybe it WAS wonderment in cardboard! 

See? That Gung-Ho side keeps plugging away...


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

I remember wanting that sub but never got it but I did get my dad to order several things from the Johnson Smith Company. I had the book safe, cheap cardboard and plastic that vaguely resembled a book. The magic brain calculator, it was easier to just do the math problems rather than try to use this thing. I still have the 4 nickles to 4 dimes magic trick, well made gimmick. I had the micro spy camera, cheap little camera that used 110 film on a roll, it did work but was not that great. The one thing that bought me that I still have and cherish is the working steam engine that he got me in 1973. It cost a whopping $12.95 back then plus another $2.00 for shipping. Every few years I fire it up and run it, I may do just that this weekend, a lot of memories in that thing.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I still have a mint magic brain calculator. Its a complicated thing sort of like an abacus where you put a stylus in slots and move the mechanical workings up and down. It does work in a neat, complicated, way. But for simple math you can do it faster on a piece of paper and if you had to do something like 392808.3985 x 2857187.987699 it would take you 9 hours on the magic brain.

Somewhere too I have a deck of Marshal Brodeen TV Magic cards. Those are actually really cool. You have to be quick to work them right, but they do work and are impressive.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

OMG the Marshal Brodeen TV Magic cards. I have those one of those too, they're in a box with my plastic Magic Hat set from the 70's


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I remember this !


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

I have one of those steam engines as well! I used to have an attachment that ran a saw and some other tools. I'll have to check if it is still around.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Just went in the attic and found my magic hat, its the 70's Remco solid plastic one and lo and behold I found my set if TV Magic cards, box and all. Spoiler alert- the Aces in the deck are just a tad smaller then the other cards so depending on which end you held up the Aces did or did not show when flipping them.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yup that is how it works. When you "tap" the deck on one edge or the other it makes the longer or shorter cards come up. That is how you can turn the deck into all aces.


----------



## backtothepast (Jun 8, 2013)

*comic book ads from the 60's*

I too, fell for those imaginative ads in my comic books. Three times I believe. one was the 6 ft. skeleton 'THAT MOVES', for adollar, 'WITH GLOWING EYES', it ended up being a thin cardboard thing, but it was 6 ft. tall, and the limbs moved, and the eyes would glow at night after being subjected to light all day. I was a little let down to say the least, but I hung it on my bedroom door none the less. Second was the 300 toy soildiers for 1.98 ? they ended up being about 1/8th inch wide, another letdown, but I played with them anyway. Third was the get rich scheme by selling Christmas cards, I sent a minimal down payment and they sent me a HUGE variety box of cards that I set in the corner with no intention of humping through the neighborhood trying to sell...well, when they finally threatened legal action, I had to box them up and send them back. Ahh, the imagination of a nine year old...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

LMAO yeah they had ads for selling cards and seeds to get stuff like a Cox control line plane, BB Gun, bicycle, etc. You had to sell 42,000 boxes of cards to get the smallest prize.


----------

